# Happy Ending



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got a call about 3 weeks ago about a pigeon up in Roanoke, VA. About an hours drive, maybe a little more. It was a lost racer. Turns out the lady who had the bird was coming down to Rocky Mount, VA (1/2 hour away) that week end to visit her Mom, so I agreed to meet her and pick up the bird. 
I found the owner and the bird was about 200 miles off course in the wrong direction. Followed some other birds I guess. Turns out the owner was only about 50 miles where our race birds would be released the next week end. I planned on sending the bird with the driver and let him release it. That Friday, when I picked up the bird, it was still a bit thin, so I called Tony (the owner) and told him I was going to hold on to the bird for one more week. I didn't feel she was in shape to fly yet. The next week end, she felt better, but our release was 75 miles from the birds home, not 50, but I called Tony and he said she should be ok from there. So, I sent the bird this past weekend and she was released Sunday morning. Tony said when she got home he would call me and if I didn't hear, she hadn't made it. I got no call on Saturday and worried that maybe I sent her too soon, although she felt good to me. Then, Monday night, I got a call and Tony said she had come in Monday morning. I was very relieved to hear she made it back ok. She was a pretty bird and her nest mate had won the race the week end before for Tony and I thought about keeping her,....I think he would have let me, but decided that I didn't WANT to make her a prisoner if I didn't need to. Glad I made the right choice for her. Now she can continue to fly free........


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's wonderful news Renee  I just LOVE hearing a happy ending!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That is fantastic! And excellent for you to make sure she was given the 'all clear' to fly!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's why it makes me leary when someone tells someone to "feed the bird for a couple of days and turn it loose. It will go home".........to LOOK at this bird, she appeared to be in fine shape, but once you got her in your hands, a pigeon person would realize that she wasn't in as good a shape as she appeared. I have no doubt that if I had turned her loose the first week, she would not have made it home. Of course, there's no guarantees that they will always make it home anyway, but they need to given the best chance possible.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Renee I love it when I hear that a racer has made it home it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hey Renee,

That wouldn't be Tony Rosa from North Atlanta RPC would it? If it is, he is about a mile from my house. We lost a lot of birds last weekend. High winds right on their beaks. I shiped nine and have 4 back. Hopefully the rest will return soon.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Hey Renee,
> 
> That wouldn't be Tony Rosa from North Atlanta RPC would it? If it is, he is about a mile from my house. We lost a lot of birds last weekend. High winds right on their beaks. I shiped nine and have 4 back. Hopefully the rest will return soon.
> 
> Dan


No, this Tony was from Asheville, NC. You guys must have shipped from the North? Our birds were taken Southwest and we had good returns and good speeds. We've fought a North or NE/NW wind ALL YEAR. Rough on young birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Hey Renee,
> 
> That wouldn't be Tony Rosa from North Atlanta RPC would it? If it is, he is about a mile from my house. We lost a lot of birds last weekend. High winds right on their beaks. I shiped nine and have 4 back. Hopefully the rest will return soon.
> 
> Dan


Where did you guys release from? Where are you releasing from this coming week end? We've already got a club from SC coming up into NC and VA releasing birds, and our birds have hit thiers EVERY week end. We keep getting calls about our birds being found in SC. Just curious to know what's in the air this week end. We're bringing birds to Atlanta this coming week end and it's our last race. The more we know about who's doing what, the smarter we can be about shipping birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sounds like you guys need an air traffic controller back there. That was a great story Renee, just perfect to start my day. I'm glad you pointed out that a racer who has been lost needs more than a drink of water and a few seeds to keep going.

Margaret


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Where did you guys release from? Where are you releasing from this coming week end? We've already got a club from SC coming up into NC and VA releasing birds, and our birds have hit thiers EVERY week end. We keep getting calls about our birds being found in SC. Just curious to know what's in the air this week end. We're bringing birds to Atlanta this coming week end and it's our last race. The more we know about who's doing what, the smarter we can be about shipping birds.


We are now done with the season. We have been shipping to the North East for us into North Carolina. We have had pretty much slow, tough races all season. I think the young bird losses have been fairly high all around in our combine.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> We are now done with the season. We have been shipping to the North East for us into North Carolina. We have had pretty much slow, tough races all season. I think the young bird losses have been fairly high all around in our combine.
> 
> Dan


That's weird that you had slow races, when most week ends, the wind was behind the birds. Your birds may have been getting tangled up with the SC clubs birds and ours for that matter. 
We had slow hard races too until last week end. So far, the wind is forecasted to be pretty mild this coming week end. I've already been in contact with the SC club and know where they will be the week end. The birds are far enough apart, that I don't think it will be much of an issue. Have to wait and see what the forecast is in another day or so.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I LOVE happy endings! Thanks for sharing this one with us, Renee.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I'm happy things worked out so well for this little pigeon. Good job!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*ADDING MY KUDOS, TOO!!

WELL DONE, RENEE!!

Love and Hugs

Shi*


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Renee, Thank You for that beautiful story, I m looking on the PJ in my rehab realizing, how amazing and same time full of obstacles flights those racers or homers have.

Just to read about a pigeon coming home is taking my breath away.Must be beutifull expierience to see them going and then even more trilling to see them coming back.
No wonder people fall in love with them.

Nell

Nell


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Renee,

You seems to be a very nice person. Are all (or many) professional pigeon racers like you?


----------

